
Option 9: A Shoot'em Up Miniature Video Game in Common Lisp - lispm
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~psilord/lisp-public/option-9.html
======
dragontamer
Very interesting stuff. I wasn't expecting so much detail here. I'll
definitely read over it more later.

------
mikerichards
I'd love to see a canonical Clojure version since it would be very anti-OO, as
opposed to this CLOS heavy version. I wonder if it would be natural to use
multi-methods in the Clojure version too.

------
ilurkhere
Jolly good article.

